# Rhine in flames, st. goar 09



## 118080 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi there
we are going to the Rhine in flames Sept 19th 09in St.Goar, is it correct that the local council put on large Stelplats for motorhomes ? has anyone been and can tell me how busy its gets and where to stay ?
Cheers Karl


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Karl

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts! 

There are two parts of a report by Whistlinggypsy >> here << and >> here <<. I'm sure I remember reading reports from others who have been. I think they said it was VERY busy.

Have a search through the forums. The Germany Touring section is relatively recent, so some stuff may still be in Continental Touring (i.e. not been moved across yet). Look for "Rhine" or "Rhine flames" or "Rhine flammen".

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Welcome to MotorhomeFacts!


Just noticed you've been here since November 2008 

Welcome to your first post! 

Gerald


----------



## 118080 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Rhine in Flames, st. goar 09*

Hi Gerald

Thanks will have a search.
Yes your right my first post !!! just been doing a lot of reading.....

M. thanks Karl


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rhine on flame*

Hi, answer is that they had a side track by river which was crowded with m/h of all sizes. The continental so really know how to do it taking up all the flat surfaces , parking at all angles , leaving us on a steep slope and as it had been very dry the dust was suffocating. One thing about it was every person was friendly. On the other side of the road cars had plenty of spaces but apart from couple of campers who did manage to get over that side it was to narrow for us.Another year we used the campsite over looking Rock of Lorely ( cannot remember correct spelling) and leaving the camper on site just walk down the path which overlooks the river , its quite spectacular from there.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*St Goar*

Hi
Just got back from that part of Germany. We initially parked up across the river at St Goarhausen in what used to be the dock unloading area. As this looked a little "iffy". We caught the ferry (8 Euros). Off the ferry turn right, and go right to thye end of the road near to the small marina.
There is a car park , then a piece of scrap land, then the Stellplatz.
We parked up on the scrap land, to be told by a young fella that we would get a fine if we stayed, we ought to park on the stellplatz. The trouble with that, is that there was a strong contingent of Dutch, who gave us bad looks, as if to say this is full ...and it nearly was. forget the 6meter rule.
Anyway a huge Italian women pulled up and parked, near us so we stayed the night. The castle is up the hill from the Stellplatz..
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There's a huge parking place on the St Goarhausen side of the river which was being charged at €10 for the week last time we were there. It has no facilities though - and I mean no facilities other than a single WC which is unlocked for a short time once a day for cassette emptying. The stellplatz at the marina normally holds a pre-booked party event so you're unlikely to get in there, another rally group usually pre-books the area beside the stellplatz. There will be other enterprising entrepreneurs offering parking along the river bank for varying prices but usually with no water or waste facilities, don't ask me where they dump their WCs, I really don't want to know. 8O 

The other options are the campsite at Lorely-Blick (by far the most convenient) which will be jammed full by the Tuesday or Wednesday or the site on top of the Lorely which is a bit too far away from the action for my liking.

Fabulous event if you have the stamina to put up with the noise and overcrowding. All the stopping places on this part of the Rhine are extremely noisy throughout the night due to the constant rail and river traffic.

BTW: I think the occasion when WhistlingGypsy stayed at the marina Stellplatz was for the weekend previous to the finale event, not the actual finale. In our experience, staying on the stellplatz for the finale isn't possible as it's fully booked.


----------

